# Will Google Voice work for flex?



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Before I spend a bunch load of cash ordering phones on ebay, I wonder if anybody tried this before?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Don't see why not, I use it on Uber, and set that number on my Flex account (haven't driven any blocks yet, just got approved). 

Set the Voice app to prompt before dialing a call so the GV caller ID gets sent on outbound calls.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

I am using GV number since Nov 2015 on Uber and Flex


----------



## Smashup (Sep 28, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Don't see why not, I use it on Uber, and set that number on my Flex account (haven't driven any blocks yet, just got approved).


When I used GV on Uber, I could never reliable make phone calls to a rider, or text the rider. I often got various responses from Uber as though it did not recognize my phone number (and yes, my gv number was Uber had registered, and I checked and made sure that my phone was sending the gv number with text messages and dialing out.)


----------

